# 452X vs. Trophy vs. Astro Flight?



## Bowgus (Aug 14, 2010)

Funny, I just did a search for this ... Good Q. Very interested in the comparison of these strings and brands ... differences in materials by one brand are easier to ferret out vs finding the differences between brands. Why one over the other or even a mix?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

BCY 452X and Brownell Xcel are similar materials. Both are 1/3 Vectran and 2/3 SK75 Dyneema. I have used Xcel for a long time. No stretch and my peep simply does not move. BCY colors come off the string while being constructed.

BCY Trophy is 452X with Gore material. I have heard a number of string makers say its stiff and harder to work with although I have not.

Brownell Astro is 100% HPME and offers no creep and is 20% stronger than any other material. Almost all bows see upto 10 FPS of speed. Brownell is a 80 year old company. BCY has been around for 20.. Brownell and I are working hard to get the best material in the hands of all custom string makers.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> I see that most use BCY material instead of Brownell's. Why?


Most BCY fans say if Brownell is so good why do most bow manufacturers use BCY? My reply is if BCY is so good why do most archers say factory strings are junk? :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for your replies Cardiac.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats funny right there...Hard to argue with that logic...



CardiacKid74 said:


> Most BCY fans say if Brownell is so good why do most bow manufacturers use BCY? My reply is if BCY is so good why do most archers say factory strings are junk? :wink:


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I havent tried the Brownel so I cant comment on it..But Ive found the Trophy to be much better to work with than 452X and every roll I have got has a consistent wax content..452X was all over the place with some rolls dry and others soaked in wax...The Trophy is consistantly spot on and builds great strings..


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

tell you what i found the astroflight does not fuz up got a set from wicked1 seems to be quieter 1/2turn on cables after 50 shots now over 1200 shots bow is shooting great no streach timing on the money no fuz seems to shoot faster and i shoot fingers.this is the first set of brownell that i have owned really like them.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I was bumming around over at Tom's (ex-wolverine) house doing some bow stuff and I got to comparing the Astro with 452x. you can look at the roll and just see how much more consistent that Astro is even laid up on the roll. The Astro reminds me of a a fettucini noodle while the 452x is like a corkscrew pasta. I got the micrometer out and measured some thicknesses when nobody was looking. I can;t remember exact figures, but you would be surprised if you measured two different spools of each material. Astro has the edge in consistency.

That being said, I'm running strings right now that are 452x. I do single colors to gain a little consistency over a two color string. I haven't had any problems with it and I've ran thousands of shots through them with no issues and I'm shooting some pretty solid scores on top of that. 

Tom said he is building my next set out of Astro and I'm not going to argue with that because he is more anal retentive than me. Plus, the guy makes a mean Bratwurst. :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Astro Flite sounds like some pretty good stuff.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Moparmatty said:


> Astro Flite sounds like some pretty good stuff.


Yes it is,This is all we use try we feel you will like it.


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thats funny right there...Hard to argue with that logic...


maybe its not the material but rather how they are built.:wink:


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

cardiac shoot me a pm with your product and prices. I am open minded...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No not really, wait until you try it



BrandXshooter77 said:


> maybe its not the material but rather how they are built.:wink:


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> No not really, wait until you try it


x2 you will see...


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I currently can not sell on AT. Once I become a sponsor I will start selling the Brownell full line-up here on AT. For now you can buy all the Brownell products at Lancaster Archery. I should be ready to sell in a couple weeks. If your a string making company you can contact Sharon at Brownell to be set-up to buy direct. If you plan on attending the ATA show I will be in the Brownell booth most of the show. Feel free to stop by and talk and see the full product line. Once you try Astro or Xcel you will wonder why you have been messing with 452x all this time. 

Also try Crown center serving over the 62sx offered by BCY. I have had some awesome reviews from soon to be stocking string companys....


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

for the first time brownel user only using bcy 452 i think there is no comparison iam not sponsored by anyone but i got a set of astroflight strings for my scepter 4 with furious shoot thru system from wicked 1 strings they are outstanding have used many string makers here on at i really dont know if it is the string maker or the or brownell astro flight iam going to change all my strings to these as just an old finger shooter these are the best strings i have found and used bar none .Note iam worse than a woman changing her hair color as i do with color bow strings.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Astro Flight is an amazing product. Same with Xcel. Liek I sais I have a few top stringmakers on here trying out the Brownell line and am getting nothing but positive feedback from all... Astro and Xcel is simply better and cheaper than anything else on the market. Pus the customer support does not change weather your a guy making strings in your garage or a big company putting out 1,000 strings a month.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

For now anyone on AT that wants to buy and try Astro or Xcel you can buy direct from Brownell until my store is up and running. Call Brownell at 860-873-8625 and tell Sharon that Tim sent you from AT. She will take care of you. We have a great package where you get your choice of 2 colors of Astro or Xcel in an 1/8 lb spool, Crown center serving in .022 dia. and mini serving for your end servings. She will let you know the price based on what you want and where you live for shipping.

Astro
16 strands for your string
18-20 Cable

Xcel
20 strands for your string
22-24 for your cable


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Some Red White and Blue ASTRO I just made up for the Wifes Athens*

Thew White is Snow White, really nice looking stuff, Also are some more pics of a Bowtech Carnivore and Some Alpine Strings I made out of Astro...Notice how brilliant the colors are

Tom


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Beautiful stuff... The colors are so vibrant. One stringmaker I sent some samples to just raved about how he loved the colors and the consistancy on the diameter...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Astro
> 16 strands for your string
> 18-20 Cable
> 
> ...


Lancaster catalog shows both Astro and Xcel as being .014" dia. Would strand count not be the same when making strings and cables with either material?


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thew White is Snow White, really nice looking stuff, Also are some more pics of a Bowtech Carnivore and Some Alpine Strings I made out of Astro...Notice how brilliant the colors are
> 
> Tom


Solid white is going to look GOOD!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, I was thinking white with a blue streak through it and blue serving



SteveID said:


> Solid white is going to look GOOD!!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Lancaster catalog shows both Astro and Xcel as being .014" dia. Would strand count not be the same when making strings and cables with either material?


Astro is .015 but also stronger..


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like hunter green and medium brown


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thew White is Snow White, really nice looking stuff, Also are some more pics of a Bowtech Carnivore and Some Alpine Strings I made out of Astro...Notice how brilliant the colors are
> 
> Tom


Whats the colors on the last pic ? They look awesome


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

cardiac are you going to start making strings to sell or just the marerial? I really like the sound of the astro,


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hunter green and cocobolo...I like those two together with the same color serving



Dthbyhoyt said:


> Whats the colors on the last pic ? They look awesome


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

lzeplin said:


> cardiac are you going to start making strings to sell or just the marerial? I really like the sound of the astro,


For now just sell the material. Dont know if I would ever sell publicly. I make strings for family and friends.. Here are a few guys on here that make strings out of Astro. ex-wolverine, jbk, 60x to name a few...


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Oh yeah, I was thinking white with a blue streak through it and blue serving


I just love how the 2 color strings lay up so nice. They look like one piece of glass when they are finished. Is that from the burnishing?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thew White is Snow White, really nice looking stuff, Also are some more pics of a Bowtech Carnivore and Some Alpine Strings I made out of Astro...Notice how brilliant the colors are
> 
> Tom


Nice looking job Tom,that Astro is a great product glad you like it..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Tanks Bro

I do like it thanks for turning me on to this stuff...Your strings on your your thread look bad @ss...Those 4 color strings are the best I have seen



omen said:


> Nice looking job Tom,that Astro is a great product glad you like it..


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I just wish they would make spec. colors in the Astro. I would love to give it a try....but alot of people love spec. colors.


----------



## xcel01 (Mar 14, 2006)

Call Brownell and ask for a color card!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

I just started using astro this past summer..been shooting 452x for awhile though,and I'm way happier with the performance of the astro!all my bows picked up a minimum of 3 fps with out speed nocs,and are considerably quieter on the shot!got well over 1000 shots on each set now and they all still look new,no fuzz at all,and all 4 bows are still in perfect spec.imho,I wish I woulda been turned onto astro sooner!! I honestly don't see any comparison to 452x,allthough I haven't shot a trophy set,so I can't comment there.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Just ordered a spool of every color. Let the fun begin. I'm going to need a bigger wall to hang all my supplies on now.


----------



## 2112 (Feb 6, 2003)

So what are you guys using for end serving material? Does Brownell have something comparable to halo?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

2112 said:


> So what are you guys using for end serving material? Does Brownell have something comparable to halo?


They have mini serving .015 and we have not had any serving issue's.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

omen said:


> They have mini serving .015 and we have not had any serving issue's.


I though bullwhip was the equivilant to halo and the mini was comparable to 2X. Am I right or wrong? Still learning the brownell product line.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

60X said:


> I though bullwhip was the equivilant to halo and the mini was comparable to 2X. Am I right or wrong? Still learning the brownell product line.


I just used that one because that is all we have used..Did not mean to miss lead you.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been using mini serving, I believe the difference between mini and 2X is that mini has a higher twist rate so it dont separate as easy...I have been using mini and have not had one serving separate yet...I just put a set on my wifes ATHENS that has tifgt corber on the cams I will post pics soon so you can see how well it wraps up...


Heck if you watch bowtechs infomercial they use 2X serving on a string that has a warranty, I think the mini grips better than 2X myself



60X said:


> I though bullwhip was the equivilant to halo and the mini was comparable to 2X. Am I right or wrong? Still learning the brownell product line.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Cardiac... If this stuff is so awesome, Oh and by the way I am open minded........ Send me enough material to build a set of cables and a string for my AlphaBurner in Fo Yellow and Blue and some Blue serving, I'll build a set and if its better than my set out of 452X I will drop BCY like a sack of taters and be a dealer for Brownells and use only Brownells in my shop from then on out, I'll sell all of my 452X asap if the Astro Flight is better, I aint looking for free material just enough to build one set to give it a go, My shipping addy is

Bubba's Bow Shop
945 Hempstead 29
Mc Caskill, AR 71847


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

So you havnt tried it? By your earlier post I would have guessed you had experiance with it...Get a Hold of Sharon at Brownell , she may send you a sample, enough to build a set...

Tom



Nitroboy said:


> Cardiac... If this stuff is so awesome, Oh and by the way I am open minded........ Send me enough material to build a set of cables and a string for my AlphaBurner in Fo Yellow and Blue and some Blue serving, I'll build a set and if its better than my set out of 452X I will drop BCY like a sack of taters and be a dealer for Brownells and use only Brownells in my shop from then on out, I'll sell all of my 452X asap if the Astro Flight is better, I aint looking for free material just enough to build one set to give it a go, My shipping addy is
> 
> Bubba's Bow Shop
> 945 Hempstead 29
> Mc Caskill, AR 71847


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'll have the give the mini serving a try. I have a spool but kinda wrote it off since it appeared to be the same as 2x which I'm not a huge fan of other then on idler servings. I've had a few mathews roller guards eat the 2x apart. It will be hard to beat halo in my opinion though. Does anyone know if the white mini serving turns clear?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nitroboy said:


> Cardiac... If this stuff is so awesome, Oh and by the way I am open minded........ Send me enough material to build a set of cables and a string for my AlphaBurner in Fo Yellow and Blue and some Blue serving, I'll build a set and if its better than my set out of 452X I will drop BCY like a sack of taters and be a dealer for Brownells and use only Brownells in my shop from then on out, I'll sell all of my 452X asap if the Astro Flight is better, I aint looking for free material just enough to build one set to give it a go, My shipping addy is
> 
> Bubba's Bow Shop
> 945 Hempstead 29
> Mc Caskill, AR 71847


I will get that in the works tomorrow. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

60X said:


> I'll have the give the mini serving a try. I have a spool but kinda wrote it off since it appeared to be the same as 2x which I'm not a huge fan of other then on idler servings. I've had a few mathews roller guards eat the 2x apart. It will be hard to beat halo in my opinion though. Does anyone know if the white mini serving turns clear?


I dont think it does... Will let you know tomorrow!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

When I used to have a pair of Apexes, I used 1D in place of Halo on one of them where the cam always chews the serving on the cable. The only reason I did this was because no one up here was carrying Halo of any size. My buddy told me the 1D would hold up perfectly fine. He did not disappoint. It held up as good if not better than the Halo. Showed no signs of separation at all after hundreds of shots right up until I sold both bows. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Not the Astro Flight, but would love to try it out


ex-wolverine said:


> So you havnt tried it? By your earlier post I would have guessed you had experiance with it...Get a Hold of Sharon at Brownell , she may send you a sample, enough to build a set...
> 
> Tom


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

CardiacKid74 said:


> I will get that in the works tomorrow. Thanks for the chance!


Cool, I would love to try it out without having to buy 2 spools of it just to make one set of strings, I have noticed how much difference in strand size from spool to spool and color to color of the 452X, some have alot of wax some hardly any


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

60X said:


> I'll have the give the mini serving a try. I have a spool but kinda wrote it off since it appeared to be the same as 2x which I'm not a huge fan of other then on idler servings. I've had a few mathews roller guards eat the 2x apart. It will be hard to beat halo in my opinion though. Does anyone know if the white mini serving turns clear?


Yes the mini turns clear..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

You wont have that with ASTRO, every spool is waxed consistant...Have fun with it...

I know that Brownell dont have speckel colors, but I have noticed that the speckeld colors are somtimes hard to manage, depending on the colors its hard to get them to settle down...If I had to choose between cool and performance, I would choose performance



Nitroboy said:


> Cool, I would love to try it out without having to buy 2 spools of it just to make one set of strings, I have noticed how much difference in strand size from spool to spool and color to color of the 452X, some have alot of wax some hardly any


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

as some of you know im not one to start stuff here but this sure seems to be turned into a Brownell sales pitch thread?? 

Im not trying to say what you all are saying about the Brownell is incorrect or not true but.

ive used 452 and trophy, and got some astro from WICKED Joe as he lives close to me and made a set, i found that under burnishing the astro frayed quite a bit and that really turned me off, i did the same as i do with 452 but guess it was too much. i dont know, ive made my most recent set for a new bow of mine with trophy and found it to be as easy to work with as regular 452, now i dont have years of working with all the materials but have a few sets of 452 out there on buddies bows and mine, im selling my 452 and going with trophy myself


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> as some of you know im not one to start stuff here but this sure seems to be turned into a Brownell sales pitch thread??
> 
> Im not trying to say what you all are saying about the Brownell is incorrect or not true but.
> 
> ive used 452 and trophy, and got some astro from WICKED Joe as he lives close to me and made a set, i found that under burnishing the astro frayed quite a bit and that really turned me off, i did the same as i do with 452 but guess it was too much. i dont know, ive made my most recent set for a new bow of mine with trophy and found it to be as easy to work with as regular 452, now i dont have years of working with all the materials but have a few sets of 452 out there on buddies bows and mine, im selling my 452 and going with trophy myself



I would agree that trophy is a ton better then 452x to work with. Are you burnishing the astro multiple times? I read something similer in another thread awhile ago. I don't think the astro needs as much burnishing compared to 452x. I want to try a couple set with no burnishing at all to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

This buzz about astro flight has got my interest I've been using 452X for a number of years now with good results overall although I have experienced some of the issues that crop up time to time (e.g. heavy/low wax content, etc.). As well, I always have an open mind to other brands/lines and if it results in a higher quality product then I'm all for it.

I do have a couple of question: What exactly differentiates astro flight from the other 100% HMPE products that Brownell offers such as TSPlus, D75 and D75 thin? I see that it has a higher breaking point. How is this achieved over say D75? How does the real world durability and longevity of this material compare to other products on the market?

Many thanks,

Nuge


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> This buzz about astro flight has got my interest I've been using 452X for a number of years now with good results overall although I have experienced some of the issues that crop up time to time (e.g. heavy/low wax content, etc.). As well, I always have an open mind to other brands/lines and if it results in a higher quality product then I'm all for it.
> 
> I do have a couple of question: What exactly differentiates astro flight from the other 100% HMPE products that Brownell offers such as TSPlus, D75 and D75 thin? I see that it has a higher breaking point. How is this achieved over say D75? How does the real world durability and longevity of this material compare to other products on the market?
> 
> ...


1. Astro Flight has been enhanced through a process that makes it stronger, no creep, performs like a combination material , softer shot , and better wearing string material. 
2. The proprietary process that we have worked on for over 3 years.
3. We feel that it wears better than anything out there. You can read here on Archery Talk and see that the shooters are saying the same thing.
4. This is also a universal bow string that can be used on compounds, recurves,crossbows and traditional bows with reinforced limb tips.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have another thread in this section going about astro flight. Let move any questions to it so we can keep all in one place. We kind of hijacked this thread but it shows what Astro is doing in the archery world and I believe its finally comming to light on how good it really is...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*A couple of the Astro Flight flo colors and clear serving*

SOme of the Astro with flo orange/grean on a Mission Bow...

I dont want this thread to be a BCY Vs Brownell thing, to each thier own, both great products just wanted to point out ASTRO is another great option that has been maintenace free for me and my customers...


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> SOme of the Astro with flo orange/grean on a Mission Bow...
> 
> I dont want this thread to be a BCY Vs Brownell thing, to each thier own, both great products just wanted to point out ASTRO is another great option that has been maintenace free for me and my customers...


Tom those strings look horrible. Just joking nice work as always brother! For those of you that don't know Tom, he is not the type to come onto AT and try to throw some kind of sales pitch! He has obviously found a material that he believes in and believe me when I say he is very particular about the strings that he makes. P.S. thanks for the sample material Tom...it turned out solid as a rock!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Is that halo or mini serving on the strings. They look great. I see you use a black marker to mark you servings as well.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats .014 HALO Yeah I forgot to wipe the marker off of that end....Did you get the quest specs I posted above


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> SOme of the Astro with flo orange/grean on a Mission Bow...
> 
> I dont want this thread to be a BCY Vs Brownell thing, to each thier own, both great products just wanted to point out ASTRO is another great option that has been maintenace free for me and my customers...


Awesome looking threads as usual Tom.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Bro



SteveID said:


> Awesome looking threads as usual Tom.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

FYI Brownell Mini and D1 serving in white serves up clear under tension as Halo does...

Nice lookign strings Wolveine.... 

You know its 8 days till Ohio State vs Michigan... Just thought of that with your name and its Hype Friday in Columbus


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I kind of lost interest when Woody and Bo left the field of dreams...Especially when Bo left...Loved his hard nose take on football,,,Its Boise State now!! 



CardiacKid74 said:


> Nice lookign strings Wolveine....
> 
> You know its 8 days till Ohio State vs Michigan... Just thought of that with your name and its Hype Friday in Columbus


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

60X said:


> I would agree that trophy is a ton better then 452x to work with. Are you burnishing the astro multiple times? I read something similer in another thread awhile ago. I don't think the astro needs as much burnishing compared to 452x. I want to try a couple set with no burnishing at all to see if I notice any difference.


I talked with Sharon @ Brownell when I ordered 3 rolls of the Astro Flight and she said it DID NOT have to be burnished multiple times like the 452x, once was enough


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I was under the impression that brownells mini serving is a 2 ply material and that the 1d is the same thing but a 3 ply. The crown serving is the same thing as bcy halo. I am not sure about the bullwhip. I use the mini around the loops and 1d on the rest of the serving. I use astro flight and xcel. I prefer brownell materials over bcy. It seems more consistent and I like the colors better.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> SOme of the Astro with flo orange/grean on a Mission Bow...
> 
> I dont want this thread to be a BCY Vs Brownell thing, to each thier own, both great products just wanted to point out ASTRO is another great option that has been maintenace free for me and my customers...


Was that served up with the motowinder???? thats some popping colors there!!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

fletched said:


> I was under the impression that brownells mini serving is a 2 ply material and that the 1d is the same thing but a 3 ply. The crown serving is the same thing as bcy halo. I am not sure about the bullwhip. I use the mini around the loops and 1d on the rest of the serving. I use astro flight and xcel. I prefer brownell materials over bcy. It seems more consistent and I like the colors better.


Yes mini is a 2 ply,but twisted at a higher twist ratio.We have only used the mini on all our servings it really works out great.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks to CardiacKid, I received my sample kit and will be building a set probably tomorrow for my AlphaBurner and give this Astro a try, I will post and tell how it compares to 452X in my opinion while building, Then later on as far as performance and durability, again IMO as I have pretty much just used BCY 452X and Formula 8125,Thanks


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Great information, I also am giving Astro a shot with a set of strings, though I probably won't get to them until this coming week.
Thanks everyone for your opinions.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a question, I know that elite warranties only strings made from 452x and a 24 string and cable strand count. What options are there with the astro flight for the guys that need to stay withing a manufacturers warranty? Or do they just need to stick with what the manufacturer states?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes it was, I have 3 of them, I dont know why, but I love that little machine



dwagoner said:


> Was that served up with the motowinder???? thats some popping colors there!!


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

jamerman09 said:


> I have a question, I know that elite warranties only strings made from 452x and a 24 string and cable strand count. What options are there with the astro flight for the guys that need to stay withing a manufacturers warranty? Or do they just need to stick with what the manufacturer states?


I like Elite as a bow company but I hate that they state 24 strands of 452x only. I would not be afraid to use Astroflight on any of my bows and if it were me.....I would just keep my original strings around in case something ever went south with the bow ( which won't be the fault of Astroflight)


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

AND this is like other manufacturers, bowtech warranties with their own strings also, i would keep stockers also and not put what material as to causing an issue with the bow due to string material like 452 vs astro


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Made my first string with Astro and shot two evenings with it. The peep was straight when first installed and the string was stretched to 300# and burnished. I think I might need a half twist in it. The peep is turned 45deg so mabie a half twist max. Nice stuff to work with. One thing I noticed though is that the serving grips well to the Astroflight. Will make serving separation a thing of the past.:smile::smile::smile:


----------

